# Ohio collection for sale! Bogus or not?



## eeyore5588 (Oct 5, 2021)

__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=5219862731373474&id=100000493953506
			




.  Anyone know if this is real? Would be cool if it was. I messaged him about it but got no response.


----------



## eeyore5588 (Oct 5, 2021)

eeyore5588 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=5219862731373474&id=100000493953506
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like it's been removed now. Sorry. 600 bike collection in ohio for sale.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Oct 5, 2021)

Probably answers your question. It's amazing what people try to pull off...and more amazing that some people fall for the scams. Good to be vigilant.


----------



## catfish (Oct 5, 2021)

Page no longer available. Sounds like a scam, or some kind of scamola.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 5, 2021)

It's still there









						Vintage and Antique Bicycles for Sale | Facebook
					

This page is designed to sell, buy or trade bicycles and parts. If you have questions about "how old? Value? ect...", use the discussion button. When selling, you need to list about what your selling...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 5, 2021)

There are a few gems in there, including the long tank Shelby, blister tank ladies Colson, long tank Murray, Evans and a few Huffys.

I think this guy might be on to something. I'm going to start hanging my bikes upside down inside the house too. I wonder how my girl will like it... 🤔


----------



## Rust_Trader (Oct 5, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 1490552
> View attachment 1490553
> View attachment 1490554
> View attachment 1490555
> ...



@Handle Bar Hoarder 

Looks like your old house hahaha 

bikes everywhere


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 5, 2021)

SO WHO ON HERE IS GOING TO GO CHECK IT OUT ... I MIGHT BE INTERESTED IN SOME... IF SOMEBODY COME'S UP ON IT........


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 5, 2021)

I AM RUNNING LOW ON BIKE RIGHT NOW..... I NEED TO BULK UP........


----------



## eeyore5588 (Oct 5, 2021)

Zip code 44505. Youngstown area. He's commenting on stuff but I'm still leary. I never heard back. Must not have liked my offer.


----------



## Kato (Oct 5, 2021)

Also sent a PM - I'm in Ohio.........waiting to hear back also.
Ad is still up - interesting


----------



## PLERR (Oct 5, 2021)

That's only 35 miles from me. I was probably within a couple miles of the collection on Saturday. I don't have FB, so I can't see the discussion (only what my GF can share via screen shots). Trying to figure out a way to check it out... If anyone manages to secure a showing I'd appreciate the opportunity to tag along. I have no money, so I'm no competition. 😄 Only hoping to maybe score one bike or at least be a part of the festivities.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 5, 2021)

How does a guy end up with 600 bikes but proclaim he doesn't know values?  He bought these so he must have some idea of what they are worth.  Good luck, it sounds like forging iron would be easier than dealing with this fellow.


----------



## Goldenrod (Oct 5, 2021)

I smell inheritance.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 5, 2021)

Goldenrod said:


> I smell inheritance.



Well he does look awful young so maybe he's selling his Dad's stuff.


----------



## PLERR (Oct 5, 2021)

It may be Vegas odds on this one, but none of us have anything to lose by giving it a go.

One pic has a yard sign for "Re-elect Democrat Paul Gains, Prosecutor." A quick Google finds that there was indeed a prosecutor by that name in Youngstown, OH. Here's a snippet from one news story ("Strollo" was a mob boss).

Strollo’s career took an abrupt turn when he agreed to cooperate with federal prosecutors. He testified in 1999 against three men accused of killing Strollo rival Ernie Biondillo and *botching the Christmas Eve assassination of Mahoning County Prosecutor-elect Paul Gains* in 1996.​​So if this fellow had a mob contract out on him he must have been legit, yes? And if he was a successful prosecutor not a stretch to think he may have been well off. Maybe the bike seller Elliot Gains is the son? Grandson?


----------



## eeyore5588 (Oct 6, 2021)

I'm actually heading there tomorrow morning.  He got in contact with me last night and called this morning. I'm purchasing a couple Higgins bikes. I will update you all tomorrow. Wish me luck and say a prayer! 😉


----------



## eeyore5588 (Oct 6, 2021)

Kato said:


> Also sent a PM - I'm in Ohio.........waiting to hear back also.
> Ad is still up - interesting



I actually commented again on a response he posted to remind him. He said he was bombarded with messages.  You could try that if he hasn't gotten back with you.


----------



## eeyore5588 (Oct 6, 2021)

eeyore5588 said:


> I actually commented again on a response he posted to remind him. He said he was bombarded with messages.  You could try that if he hasn't gotten back with you.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 6, 2021)

If he would just put a price on each bike he could probably eliminate some of the BS. Unless he is ignorant to what they are worth?


----------



## old hotrod (Oct 7, 2021)

I love it when people say "I wasn't in it for the money" but they then fight tooth and nail to keep from losing any...


----------



## biker (Oct 7, 2021)

eeyore5588 said:


> I actually commented again on a response he posted to remind him. He said he was bombarded with messages.  You could try that if he hasn't gotten back with you.



So did you pick up any bikes?


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 7, 2021)

This guy is Cabe member, he responded on general discuss about old bike's.... @Kreal2


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 7, 2021)

Here's the postings from the seller. 









						600 bicycles in Ohio and Elgin bluebird (Aaron?) | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

Hello all. I have not been on this site in so long my original user name for some reason simply won’t let me reset/locate password. Heck even typing this seems either I’m technologically challenged or maybe typing this on a phone isn’t the best.   In either case years ago my first bluebird I...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Kreal2 (Oct 7, 2021)

old hotrod said:


> I love it when people say "I wasn't in it for the money" but they then fight tooth and nail to keep from losing any...



Sad to see you feel this way.  Wasn’t in it for the money. Was for the love of history and the thrill of the next find.  Sometimes I would buy entire collections because people knew who to call that would show up with cash truck trailer and no hassle…. And not those who sit behind a keyboard and wait for things to come to them while cracking jokes and making assumptions.   Sometimes I would drag home total junk other times people answered my wanted ads and I find something cool upon arrival    But no matter what at no time ever did I ever sit out any opportunity.   When the phone rang I was already leaping off the ground ready to check it out    Not once did I ever decline or reply with an insult. Sometimes a respectful buyer is all you need to be in order to get the grand finale call on something really special     People remember a positive optimistic buyer


----------



## eeyore5588 (Oct 7, 2021)

biker said:


> So did you pick up any bikes?



Yes. 2 Higgins.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 8, 2021)

> _”Had hundreds of people message over bikes”._



So an ad for 600 bicycles might result in more than 600 responses or inquiries(?).


eeyore5588 said:


> He said he was bombarded with messages..


----------



## catfish (Oct 8, 2021)

I'd like to see all 600 bikes. I'm sure there are some I'd be interested in.


----------



## Kato (Oct 8, 2021)

@coryplayford_2009


----------



## biker (Oct 8, 2021)

Looks like they are being sold out from under us, you.


----------



## old hotrod (Oct 8, 2021)

Kreal2 said:


> Sad to see you feel this way.  Wasn’t in it for the money. Was for the love of history and the thrill of the next find.  Sometimes I would buy entire collections because people knew who to call that would show up with cash truck trailer and no hassle…. And not those who sit behind a keyboard and wait for things to come to them while cracking jokes and making assumptions.   Sometimes I would drag home total junk other times people answered my wanted ads and I find something cool upon arrival    But no matter what at no time ever did I ever sit out any opportunity.   When the phone rang I was already leaping off the ground ready to check it out    Not once did I ever decline or reply with an insult. Sometimes a respectful buyer is all you need to be in order to get the grand finale call on something really special     People remember a positive optimistic buyer



Since it looks like people are buying bikes, I apologize if you were offended...good luck with sales...


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Oct 9, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> There are a few gems in there, including the long tank Shelby, blister tank ladies Colson, long tank Murray, Evans and a few Huffys.
> 
> I think this guy might be on to something. I'm going to start hanging my bikes upside down inside the house too. I wonder how my girl will like it... 🤔



No crowding on the ceiling... Lots of space in the rafters... Start hanging!!! Good luck... Razin...


----------



## Kreal2 (Oct 10, 2021)

razinhellcustomz said:


> No crowding on the ceiling... Lots of space in the rafters... Start hanging!!! Good luck... Razin...



I’ve found this method works best but I couldn’t ever do it with the wood rim bikes. Out of desperation to find space I had to try different ways. I’m guilty of cars , motorcycles, and. Bicycles in all rooms of houses also     Makes good decor better than Walmart stuff. I tried to keep with the 1940s-60 theme of bikes at this house as to match the cars there but some I just hung up to get out of the way.


----------



## Kreal2 (Oct 10, 2021)

Thank you to all who came and bought and I apologize for the poorly orchestrated sale past few days I am pausing everything to take care of some other more pressing issues in life. When I return to it I should Have figured out a better way to go about relying to messages getting photos etc.  I’ve met some great people so far and one of yesterday’s sales was the best happiest one as a bike left to go to someone who had one identical years ago and was searching for one for years sentimental reasons.  Makes me really happy to be involved.   Thanks all. I will look forward to more sales in future.  Will try my best to reply to all messages


----------



## eeyore5588 (Oct 10, 2021)

Kreal2 said:


> Thank you to all who came and bought and I apologize for the poorly orchestrated sale past few days I am pausing everything to take care of some other more pressing issues in life. When I return to it I should Have figured out a better way to go about relying to messages getting photos etc.  I’ve met some great people so far and one of yesterday’s sales was the best happiest one as a bike left to go to someone who had one identical years ago and was searching for one for years sentimental reasons.  Makes me really happy to be involved.   Thanks all. I will look forward to more sales in future.  Will try my best to reply to all messages



That's awesome.  I'm glad Mike picked it up.  Thanks again and best luck.


----------



## Kato (Oct 10, 2021)

Kreal2 said:


> Thank you to all who came and bought and I apologize for the poorly orchestrated sale past few days I am pausing everything to take care of some other more pressing issues in life. When I return to it I should Have figured out a better way to go about relying to messages getting photos etc.  I’ve met some great people so far and one of yesterday’s sales was the best happiest one as a bike left to go to someone who had one identical years ago and was searching for one for years sentimental reasons.  Makes me really happy to be involved.   Thanks all. I will look forward to more sales in future.  Will try my best to reply to all messages



EG - you don't have to apologize for anything or to anyone the way I see it.....in fact you probably deserve a few more apologies.
My wife and I had a great time yesterday morning visiting with you and Mark. You have a lot on your hands / plate right now but you know what _*Priority #1*_ needs to be so get that taken care of so you can continue on with the rest of your future plans and life.
I chatted with the guy I picked up the Columbia for and he was 1000% amazed when I showed him pics.....it was like a 61 year flashback for him !!!
I'll be back in touch later this week / next or feel free to shoot me a text.            Travel Safe !!!


----------



## Kreal2 (Oct 11, 2021)

Kato said:


> EG - you don't have to apologize for anything or to anyone the way I see it.....in fact you probably deserve a few more apologies.
> My wife and I had a great time yesterday morning visiting with you and Mark. You have a lot on your hands / plate right now but you know what _*Priority #1*_ needs to be so get that taken care of so you can continue on with the rest of your future plans and life.
> I chatted with the guy I picked up the Columbia for and he was 1000% amazed when I showed him pics.....it was like a 61 year flashback for him !!!
> I'll be back in touch later this week / next or feel free to shoot me a text.            Travel Safe !!!



Thank you for the kind words sir ! Was really nice meeting you and your wife I am so glad I had a part in helping the gentleman find the bike he was searching for !    Looking forward to doing more business with you in the future


----------

